
Android, How can I wake the app when closed using post notifications? - ezechinwa
I am building a VoIP application, my VoIP server is able to send push notification to the device when an incoming call is received, how can I open the app when closed without the user pressing the notification message?
======
mtmail
That's a good specific question for an Android developer forum (not HN).

